# Help with old Flow FL-11



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

I did a bit more searching but couldn't find anything helpful. The only other set of aluminum FL-11's I could find was another ebay auction that ended a few months ago, they look like they're even older than the set I have. Didn't know flow used to use a strap instead of a cable for the highback...the latch on these is completely different. I might have to make something for these, I've got a couple good ideas but if I knew what parts were missing it might make it a bit easier.

These are not mine, mine have a cable, but it's the only other pic I could find of aluminum FL-11's


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

how much did you pay for these??? Just wondering...


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

$50 shipped, maybe a few bucks less, don't remember the exact amount. I thought about switching the straps from my NXT's onto these and keeping them for myself, give her the NXT base with FL-11 boot straps, but I like the white/green on my board, and girls love shiny stuff, right?  The cable length is adjustable, has 4 different holes to go through and the adjustment at the lever, 3 different positions for the highback. The aluminum base with some new flow straps with ratchets would be a real nice setup.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

I think the missing part is a dinosaur bone that holds the strap. :laugh:


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

GorgeDad said:


> I think the missing part is a dinosaur bone that holds the strap. :laugh:


You might be right, please tell your mother to remove the bone from her ass and send it back to me, I think that's where I left it... :cheeky4:

Anyone have a helpful suggestion? I realize they are probably as old as my little sister, but they look hardly used and are much higher quality than most new bindings out there.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> I would call Flow 949-361-5260 ask for Cristian he will hook you up maybe for free that is how good there customer sevice is.


^ Try this if you have not heard anything via email


----------

